# A good way to sync Lightroom with your website



## quantum (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi there I have been toying with a new website, Wordpress type.

I have looked at The Turning Gate and LR/Blog from The Photographers Toolbox.
Neither of these I am sure will do what I want - maintain a steady stream of photos needing to be uploaded an existing blog like Prophoto Blog (or other similar).

I just wondered if there were other Lightroom methodologies you use such as Publish services? And which Blogsite or other portfolio website platform

Cheers

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 2, 2013)

Could you explain a bit more John?  I'm not sure I understand your "steady stream of photos needing to be uploaded"


----------



## quantum (Feb 26, 2014)

Ohh was this my thread?! Sorry. I'm still looking.
 I am now getting a wordpress site built - yet to decide on theme. I would like to be able to upload any new favourites I think need including direct from Lightroom to this wordpress site.
Who's got any info for me?

John


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 26, 2014)

John,

Matthew Campagna at The Turning Gate have exactly what you need! Wordpress configuration, automatic publishing and more. Directly from within Lightroom!

Note that your original message is from 2007. Things changed much since then at TTG...


----------



## rodbarbee (Mar 1, 2014)

note that you can set up TTG Publisher to publish or add to albums. It won't publish to Wordpress posts or Wordress generated pages though. 
But you could create a link on your menu bar called "My Latest Work" that goes to a Publisher managed album. Then all you would have to do is add pictures to the Publisher collection in Lightroom and push the Publish button. Removing images is as easy as deleting them from the Publisher collection in Lightroom and clicking on Publish.


----------



## TigrouMeow (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello all! I noticed this thread one year later but since I couldn't find any real Publish Service to WordPress for LR, I developed it myself. It took a few months to develop it but the plugin has been released one month ago. Since then, I released a few versions (fixes, features, improvements) and now it is perfectly stable and works nice. The most difficult part was the Total Synchronization module that helps you re-linking photos you previously uploaded to WordPress to your LR.

Maybe you would like to try it? I created a website for the occasion, it is here: http://apps.meow.fr/wplr-sync. I am trying my best to help people who encounter issues so don't hesitate. I am here 

PS: I also have seen The Turning Gate but the plugin philosophy is too commercial for me. I prefer to think and work on my plugin so that it can play well with other plugins which are not made by myself.


----------



## quantum (Dec 18, 2014)

I may well giev this a try in the new year, thanks for keeping me informed.


----------



## TigrouMeow (Dec 19, 2014)

quantum said:


> I may well giev this a try in the new year, thanks for keeping me informed.



No problem. I am trying to find where the WordPress + Lightroom users are. The plugin received a lot of love already but it's not very easy to promote it to the right persons


----------



## Luc (Dec 20, 2014)

If you have the plugin for Drupal I'll give you some love:razz:


----------



## TigrouMeow (Dec 21, 2014)

I am a Lightroom and WordPress developer, technically I could add Drupal and Joomla but it is a lot of work and I would need to keep with updates... mmm. For now, that's not in my plans unfortunately. I prefer to focus on LR and WP and do it perfectly that adding another system on the side that I don't know very well.


----------



## Luc (Dec 21, 2014)

No problem.  That's understandable


----------



## TigrouMeow (Dec 22, 2014)

Is actually Drupal a good solution for portfolio / photography blog? It looks like to me that most photographers and bloggers today are using WordPress or moving over it. I looked at Drupal for a bit, a bit curious of how they manage images but... the official website seems not properly updated, missing screenshots, old documentation... Please forgive me for my absence of knowledge about Drupal though, it is maybe a good system.


----------



## Luc (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah,  wordpress seems to have a bigger marketshare but I'm used to working with Drupal. Drupal has thousands of modules to adjust the basic installation,  lots of themes for any kind of purpose.  It sure can be used to for a photography blog.

Here's an example: http://www.charlescaratiniphoto.com/blog/

As for outdated info that surprises me because the official page (drupal.org) is quite extensive.  Installation guides,  manuals... Can all be found there. 

But the real magic you'll find in the modules section. There are thousands of modules and most,  if not all  will provide you with screenshots.  

You can also find hundreds of themes in the drupal community and on the www to use. 

But be warned,  Drupal has a steep learning curve that can result in people stepping over to WP


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 23, 2014)

I've just added it to my Lightroom plug-ins page for you: View Page


----------



## TigrouMeow (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot Victoria! I actually poked you on Facebook a few days ago. I checked if you were using WordPress and indeed your are so I thought you would be the perfect person to ask to try WP/LR Sync. Will you have a chance?

Thanks for the explanation Luc, sounds like I am never going to support Drupal :/ Anyway, the plugin is named WP/LR Sync so I intend to do my best for those two together. I have many features in mind which would be impossible to think about if I had to make sure it works on Drupal, Joomla and others.


----------



## Luc (Dec 24, 2014)

TigrouMeow said:


> Thanks for the explanation Luc, sounds like I am never going to support Drupal :/ Anyway, the plugin is named WP/LR Sync so I intend to do my best for those two together. I have many features in mind which would be impossible to think about if I had to make sure it works on Drupal, Joomla and others.



No problem. There are so many different CMS out there that it's not an easy task to cater for them all.

Ha,  after posting this reply it daunted on me that there might already be a module/plug-in for Drupal and LR. And indeed there is: https://www.drupal.org/project/lightroom

Haven't tested it yet but it's on my to do list.


----------



## TigrouMeow (Dec 25, 2014)

> Ha, after posting this reply it daunted on me that there might already be a module/plug-in for Drupal and LR. And indeed there is:https://www.drupal.org/project/lightroom



Yes I know  I actually noticed like 3-4 weeks ago, I was looking for similar plugins for Joomla and Drupal, out of curiosity. I even checked the code! But I was not too inspired, it is really simple, really only a developer can actually implement and use it. You should try it and give us a feedback


----------



## Luc (Dec 25, 2014)

I'll see what I can do after the holidays


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 25, 2014)

TigrouMeow said:


> Thanks a lot Victoria! I actually poked you on Facebook a few days ago. I checked if you were using WordPress and indeed your are so I thought you would be the perfect person to ask to try WP/LR Sync. Will you have a chance?



Ah, I missed that, sorry.  Yes, I'll be happy to take a look, but it won't be for a little while.  I'm working 24/7 at the minute, due to an ongoing big project and my website relaunch.  I've made myself a note to come back to you though.


----------



## TigrouMeow (Dec 26, 2014)

> I'm working 24/7 at the minute, due to an ongoing big project and my website relaunch. I've made myself a note to come back to you though.



No problem Victoria! I am happy you are going to look at it. You will see, it really help the Lightroom/WordPress workflow! All the basics I covered now but I am still working on new features. Good luck with the relaunch, I am actually working on the same thing with my guide about Japan (called Totoro Times).


----------

